
Facebook Isn’t Just Violating Our Privacy - cctt23
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/29/opinion/facebook-privacy-zuckerberg-society.html
======
gigama
"Facebook is insistent on seeing its failures as harming individuals, never
society as a whole. Facebook has been asking the wrong question consistently
for more than a decade..."

Upton Sinclair: "It's difficult to get a man to understand something when his
paycheck depends on him not understanding it."

